# Burning Rocks



## StanleyAmes (Jan 3, 2008)

Sometimes when a new line is being laid out we encounter a rock right in the way that simply cannot be moved. 



Being too stubborn to relocate the line the only choice is to break apart the rock. 



The best way we have found to do this is by burning the rock

After the rock heats up for 4 to 5 hours the rock becomes brittle and cracks easily. Following are some photos of the process. 

Stan Ames
http://www.mylargescale.com/Communi...largescale


----------



## Paradise (Jan 9, 2008)

A bucket of cold water too, maybe ? 
A good hefty belt with the 18 pound super socket. 
Perhaps ... 

Andrew


----------



## steam5 (Jun 22, 2008)

The rock had no chance! You can't let it hold progress up. 

Alan


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

I suppose renting a jackhammer was out of the question?  

On the other hand, any excuse for a good campfire. I certainly hope you remembered the marshmallows. Neat process. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Allegheny (Jan 2, 2008)

A much easier way involves a rotary hammer and an expanding hydraulic cement.

First drill a series of 1/2" to 1" diameter holes to whatever depth/thickness needed to provide clearance for the right of way.


Next, mix up a batch of Dexpan: http://www.dexpan.com/


Pack it into the holes and walk away for 12 hours or so. Come back and pick up the rubble.

This stuff is incredible - I've used it to bust up solid granite and heavily reinforced concrete. The biggest problem is usually getting electricity to the jobsite or using a wimpy hammer drill. If you don't have a serious rotary hammer, rent one and the job will be so much easier. Any good masonry supply house can order the Dexpan for you.


Brian
Taxachusetts


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

I like the cheap and easy way. And I do like camp fires and somoras. Later RJD


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Would a samora be a Mexican s'more?


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I have reported you to the American Society for the Prevention of Cruelty to Rocks. Aid to dependent Rocks. And The State Rock Protective Agency.









A case worker will visit you soon. You will probably have to attend a Rock Sensitivity Class


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

Makes me wanna have a rock fire myself... now, where did the rock go... here rocky rocky


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

That one way to get it done.. 
Never thought about doing it with fire. 

My self either a 14" quickie saw with concrete diamond blade or a hammer drill works. 

Blasting Caps and Dynamite work except JJ would be calling on me.....


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

This method was used for mining before the development of explosives. Prehistoric miners would build a large fire at the working face and then come in later to pick up the pieces and then repeat the process. I have also read that fire was used to break and shape the large stones used at Stone Henge.

Chuck


----------



## Matt Vogt (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for posting the method, Stanley! Can't stop a railway from comin' through! 

Take care,
Matt


----------

